# Wedding help



## Artemis (Apr 1, 2005)

I cant honestly believe it...but I went for the interview yesturday, and the man said that next month (cant remember exact date) he would like me to come on a wedding shoot with him...and he doesnt mean carry his bags...he means take pictures  Im really astonished...and really excited.

He also said that if my work is good enough, they may consider taking me on to work with them in a kind of temporary contract, as in if he has a wdding comming up, they will call me up and ask if id like to help, and pay me I guess 

So...I need to impress him...so I want to learn all I can learn, and get ideas ready for this wedding shoot, I want to know all the new trends, ideas, and everything there is to know...

My dad says he's seen some videos on ebay that do a 4 hour course on how to do weddings...and im tempted to buy them...I need to impress this guy and I dont care how much it costs (I do because I cant really afford more than £20, but you see my point )

All you proper wedding photographers that come here...of whom I know so well...please help me...I beg of you *bows to the wedding gods*

Thanks in advanced, Arty


----------



## Alison (Apr 1, 2005)

First off, Congrats! That's so exciting for you 

I'll answer with things I would look for if someone is shooting a wedding. Aubrey and I have shot a few together and the most important thing is to make sure expectations are clear on both sides. You're going to need to know exactally what he expects from you and you'll need to make sure you don't get in each other's way. If you're not going to be able to meet with the bride and groom before the wedding you'll want to know what style they are looking for. Lots of posed portraits or more photojournalistic coverage of the day. 

Make sure you have the equipment nailed down. Is he providing extra camera, batteries, flashes, etc or are you to have your own? If you're bringing your own make sure you have extra batteries as wedding coverage tends to be several hours long and you'll be taking a lot of photos. 

As for wedding trends, that I probably can't help you with since I'm in a different country. Look for other wedding photographers, visit their website and view all the photos in their galleries. There is a sticky at the top of this forum that has a lot of websites for ideas. 

While you are going to be there taking photos, you're still going to be assisting the photographer in some ways. Make sure you're available to grab a lens if he needs it. People skills are important as well. Be confident it what you are doing and they will listen. Arranging a large group can be difficult but if you have authority in your voice they will follow your lead. 

If you can, visit the site of the ceremony and reception before hand. Know the layout, scope them out for potential photo ideas. When you get to the reception follow the other photographer's lead. He may want you to talk to the band/DJ to find out the events for the evening. When will the first dance be, the bouquet toss, etc. And one thing Aubrey taught me was to carry a bad of snacks. Many couples will provide you with dinner, but finding the time to sit down and eat can be tricky.

Have fun! I think the most important thing between two photographers doing an event is that they get along well, respect each other's space and keep communication open.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 1, 2005)

Congrats Artty,

I wouldn't be too concerned with the latest trends, just try to pick up the basics and do that well.  Like Allison said, you will need to be on the same page as photographer you are working with.  Always make sure that you know where he/she is and be aware if they are trying to signal you to give instruction or direction.  

I think that if you could find out where the wedding will be and went there beforehand to scout it out...that might really impress him.  Maybe you could even check out a another wedding there and see what the photographers do.

If you are not already, become very familiar with your gear.  You should be able to control your camera very quickly without having to look at it for very long.  You should be able to change lenses, batteries, film or CF cards very quickly.  If the photographer has to wait for you because you are fumbling with your gear...they will not be happy.

Remember that you have two ears and one mouth...so do twice as much listening as talking.  Try not to question him during the event, or at least not in front of the clients.  They will not want to know that their photographer is training you during their wedding.  Try to remember your questions and ask him after the wedding or when you have time to talk.

I don't know if you really need to spend money on videos.  I have found that different wedding photographers will tell you different things.  The instruction on the video might be completely opposite to what your photographer wants you to do.  There are plenty of resources on the web that you can read.  Do some research but be open to what he wants to teach you.  You will eventually develop your own style but it will really help if you learn as much as you can from him.

Good luck.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice..and I dont know alot about whats going on...but what I do know is that when they have 2 photographers, they split up.

One watches the people coming in, while the other watches the people already there and getting ready...one then watches the groom, and one the bride...I believe...or I think, he will be sending me of to one side and that he will cover the other...but maybe thats a bit of a big jump for me to be thinking that....I dunno what else to think...but I am dying to impress him and get him atleast 1 shot he can sell.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 1, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about "how to" videos.  Visit as many wedding photog sites as you can, and see what other folks are doing.  I think you'll find some stuff you really like, and some stuff that you don't think is so hot.  

The best advice I have is keep it simple.  Use gear you are familiar with.  Things move fast at weddings, and it's best if you can use your equipment intuitively rather than fumbling with buttons and instruction manuals.  Think about the conditions you will encounter, and practice.  For instance are you going to be using flash and/or available light?  Film and/or digital?  Color and/or BW?  

Don't try anything fancy your first time out.  Just stick to the basic advice on how to take good pics:  get closer/zoom in (hey, you're still not close enough, people love tight crops, because they never get close enough themselves when taking pics   ), don't center everything, try not to run out of film/mem space right before the kiss, etc...


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 1, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> don't center everything



Ohh...good advice.  I find that one of the things that I fall into when I'm not paying enough attention (had too much to drink) is centering everything...especially when you don't get nice and close.  It looks pretty bad when you have 20 shots of people in the centre 20% of the photo with way too much background around them.  

Practice the focus lock and recompose...press the shutter to activate auto focus, get the person's eyes in focus and then quickly recompose and shoot.

Don't be afraid to get up close.  Normally people are taken aback when you put a camera up into their face...but at a wedding they are getting their picture taken all the time so they don't mind as much.  Take advantage of that.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 1, 2005)

I see what you guys are saying...and I gotto thank you loads!!

You say get in close...so...would it perhaps be better to use a 70-300? that way I can get a nice low DOF and I can be out of the way and not noticed...plus my 70-300 is alot better than my damned 18-55 kit lens 

As for what ill be using...ill be using my 300D, with 2 seperate 1 gig cards, and mainly available light (I hate my built in flash), and ay perhaps bring my other camera body with perhaps Velvia in it? 
If there is any more advice, and if you have something to say about my lens idea, please let me know 

Thanks again.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 1, 2005)

That may be something to ask the photographer.  He may want to you hang back and use a long lens or he may not.  I think that those lenses will be too slow, especially if you are not using a flash.  I suggest you try to get a 50mm F1.8.

You may also want to look into getting a flash or at least borrowing one (maybe from him).  Especially if you will be going to the reception.

Two cameras might be a good idea, especially because you can have a lens on each camera for quick use.  I don't think Velvia would be a good choice though.  Typically you don't want super saturated colors for people photos...and you will want all the exposure latitude you can get (so use negative film not slide film).  Maybe ask the photographer if you should bother to bring your film camera and if he will be providing film for you.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 1, 2005)

Congrats!  You've got some very good advice here.  I don't want to state the obvious, but be sure to dress accordingly.

I'm about to shoot a wedding and (for the first time) will have a helper who can shoot.  Usually, all I have is help carrying the gear and holding a second strobe.  So I'm wondering from the other side what I will have my helper do.  

I think his interest his to see what I do.  I will have him help me with the "formals," the posed groups right after the ceremony.  But I am looking forward to having a new perspective...  someone who will show me some things.  I think that after the formals are finished and we get to the reception, I'll ask him to wander on his own a bit...  just do HIS thing.

Things I would find helpful is rounding up people for the next shot, helping to watch hair and clothes are in order, collecting any gear I might leave laying around in a pew, and the like.

Allison is absolutely right about people skills.  Even though we've never met, I get the felling you'll be just fine.  You seem to have the right personality.

Of course, bring a tripod along.  It will be essential for shots during the ceremony.

I have been paying just $10.00/hour for my helpers, but will probably pay the new guy $15.00.  I don't know how this compares in England.

Take some breath mints with you.  Have fun!  You'll do fine.  I wish you lived near me.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 1, 2005)

Congrats Arti.:thumbup:

Great advice thus far. The only thing I have to say is PRACTICE a lot, with the lens you will be using that day in different ISO's, with and/or without flash. You might have to bump up the ISO if the interior is low lit. Know the necessary controls like the back of your hand.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone!  I have looked for a nice 50mm lens...and they are all rather expensive 

http://search.ebay.co.uk/canon-lens...tionZcompareQQcopagenumZ1QQcoentrypageZsearch


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 1, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice everyone!  I have looked for a nice 50mm lens...and they are all rather expensive



They sell for $70-$100 US new but  I have seen them go for more on E-bay, why?  I don't' know.  

Just look for one at your local store or order one from a reputable dealer.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 1, 2005)

well...$70 is about....50? 40? pounds...guess thats wishfull thinking


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is another tip for you...Make your signature smaller.

You have a list of equipment, a quote and a huge banner.  Please get rid of the list & the huge banner...it's making the threads hard to read because you signature takes up so much room.  Thanks.


----------



## steve817 (Apr 2, 2005)

Arty, I have used a 70-300 at a wedding with ISO 400 film. Big Mike is right, it is slow. The only reason I was able to pull it off was because I was using a tripod and a wireless remote. I did get several usable shots though.

As far as advice, I would visit the guys website and try to mimick his style of shooting. Since he is probably going to think his way is the best way, don't we all?


----------



## Artemis (Apr 4, 2005)

Yet again thanks for the advice...I looked for a nice 50mm and found one for about £45 from jessops second hand...problem is theres gonna be cropping with my digital...so I may use the Kit lens I got with my cam of 18 - 55


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2005)

The 50mm will be like an 80mm on your 300D but that should still be OK.  It's not really the focal length that you should be concerned about...it's the maximum aperture.  The F1.8 will be much faster than anything you have.  You would be able to get handled shots in much less light than you would with your lenses.  You will be able to get a nice short DOF to blur out a busy background etc.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 7, 2005)

Alright...hmm...I could phone jessops again and hope they still have it...and get it for my birthday...but it was a while ago so I dunno if ill be able to...


----------



## Scurra (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah arty I would have to agree that the 300mm zoom might be a bit cumbersome.. I recently took photos at my sisters 18th birthday party with my 75-300 and found that (a) the aperture wasn't wide enough for taking quick shots (b) as a result I was getting shedloads of camera shake without a tripod.. stick with something a bit smaller.. I used mostly my 18-55 kit lens and my 28-90mm as these gave better results.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I called jessops, and they have a 50mm f1.8 Canon EF fixed lens for £45 second hand...but isnt it worth trying to find an 18 - 55 with a f1.8? maybe I could be lucky...


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 7, 2005)

There is no 18-55 F1.8...Surra is talking about your kit lens.

Short lenses don't have to be as fast a longer lenses for shooting hand held.  Remember the rule of thumb for shooting hand held?  You want the shutter speed number to be higher than the focal length that you are shooting at.

That means that if you were using your 75-300 at 300mm...you would want a shutter speed of at least 1/300...and at F5.6 (or whatever your max. aperture is at 300)  you would need a lot of light...or bump up the ISO really high.

The kit lens would be OK because you could shoot at 1/60 or 1/90 and still not have bad camera shake.  

This is where the 50mm F1.8 comes in handy.  You don't need much light to expose your shot if you are shooting at 1/60 @ F1.8 ...so you could stop down the lens a few stops to get it in the sweet spot.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 7, 2005)

Right, I think I see, ive asked them to hold the lens for me and they are going to, so thats sorted and ill pop down tomorow and buy her.
Ive been looking for other lenses and it really appears the 50mm is the only one I can really get, so ill bring that and my 18 - 55 and perhaps my 70 - 300, although thatll be at the end of the priority list after that, soft focus filter, and my other arrange of nice filters.

Mike...Ive gotto say thanks another million times cause youve helped me so much, I would never have been able to think about it like this if you hadnt have helped.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is another tip...leave the filters at home.  Maybe put them in your bag but don't use them unless the photographer says to.  Especially something like a soft focus filter.  It's so easy to get a soft focus effect with a digital photo that using one just seems silly.  Especially because you can fine tune the soft focus if you start with an unfiltered photo...if you shoot with the filter on...you are stuck with that effect.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 7, 2005)

I see...I guess the same with a warmup?


----------



## Artemis (Apr 8, 2005)

Got me 50mm lens, and I love it...heh I dont even need filters...the shallow depth of field and iso 100 is what I like...


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 8, 2005)

Coolness.  Congrats!


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 8, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Got me 50mm lens, and I love it...heh I dont even need filters...the shallow depth of field and iso 100 is what I like...



THat 50 is going to quickly become your favorite lens.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 9, 2005)

It already is...  So...anything else I should know for the wedding...is a shallow depth of field a good idea to be using?


----------



## Artemis (Apr 9, 2005)

Ummm...I just found this book...do yah recon its worth buying?


[font=verdana, helvetica, arial]*Weddings (Commercial Photography S.)  
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/index=books-uk&field-author=Williams%2C%20Annabel/202-9643091-9271004"]Annabel Williams[/ame]*[/font]  [ame="http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/2880464293.02.LZZZZZZZ.jpg"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame] [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] 
*US List Price:* $35.00 [/size][/font] [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] 
*Our Price: £18.17* & eligible for *Free UK delivery* on orders over £19 with Super Saver Delivery. See [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/stores/static/-/welcome/delivery/202-9643091-9271004"]details & conditions[/ame]. [/size][/font] [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font]  [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] *Availability:* usually dispatched within 1 to 2 weeks.
[/size][/font] 
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font] 

  [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/detail/offer-listing/-/2880464293/all/202-9643091-9271004"]*11 Used & New*[/ame] from  £9.00  [/size][/font] [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font]

  [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1][font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] See larger photo
[/size][/font] [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] 
*Edition:* Paperback [/size][/font] [/size][/font]






  Browse our great selection of [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/13302671/ref=ed_qpe_dp_1_1/202-9643091-9271004"]Special Offers[/ame] or check out our [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/470448/ref=ed_qpe_dp_1_2/202-9643091-9271004"]Harry Potter store[/ame].     

  [font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1][font=verdana, arial, helvetica][size=-1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/2880464293/qid%3D1113050764/202-9643091-9271004#product-details"]More Product Details[/ame] [/size][/font] [/size][/font]



[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/2880464293/qid%3D1113050764/202-9643091-9271004"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/2880464293/qid%3D1113050764/202-9643091-9271004[/ame]


----------



## Artemis (Apr 10, 2005)

Hate to be annoying but does anyone know any good wedding photography books?


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 10, 2005)

Personally, I think experience is going to be your best teacher.  You might also take a look here:  www.whitesharkphoto.com/forms.htm and look at my 'suggested photo' list.  That will give you a good idea as to many of the traditional portrait-style photos that many couples want to get.


----------



## steve817 (Apr 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Hate to be annoying but does anyone know any good wedding photography books?


 
I haven't read it, but 'The Art of Wedding Photography'  by Bambi Cantrell is one that comes highly recommended on a wedding forum that I hang out on.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alison (Apr 11, 2005)

steve817 said:
			
		

> I haven't read it, but 'The Art of Wedding Photography'  by Bambi Cantrell is one that comes highly recommended on a wedding forum that I hang out on.



I have that book and it is quite good. She also has a new one specific to digital wedding photography. I agree with John that experience is going to be your best teacher. Books are good, and can provide some interesting ideas but I've found that browsing through other photographer's on-line galleries is an even better source, especially if you can see a whole wedding they have done from start to finish.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

Rather than buying a book...why not get a bunch from the library?  I have checked out quite a few books on wedding photography from the library.  It's especially good because you can see that each author has their own style and methods.  This is why everybody says that experience is the best leaning tool.  It's only going to get confusing if you read one book and then your mentor/teacher tells you things that are completely opposite.  

There is nothing wrong with doing some studying...but remember that everyone should have their own style so keep an open mind.  You may have to learn & copy someone else's style for a while before you develop your own style.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 11, 2005)

Library or a weekend at the bookstore is a great idea, as there isn't an *ultimate* book on wedding photography. This is a highly subjective area with tons of individual styles.

Bambi Cantrell, Bill Hurter, Paul Gero are some of my fav authors in this field. You can't learn wedding photography from them. But you can observe their work, get inspiration and know how this is usually done.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks again guys, ive orderd that book and am gonna soon start more research...


----------



## cw_ (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, I am going to a friends wedding that i'm taking photo's at but they have a pro photographer as well so there's no pressure on me but i'm just after a few tips as well, all the replies so far have been really helpful.

I'm pretty sure it is going to be outdoors so with my 28-105mm 2.8 do you think i'll need a flash?

Thanks


----------



## Alison (Apr 16, 2005)

If you've got access to a flash bring it. I always use my external flash as a fill flash, esp outside when shadows can be harsh.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 24, 2005)

Well...this is annoying...the photographer phoned me...wedding is cancelled


----------

